# Farm Boss..Can it mill anything??



## banderso (Jun 15, 2007)

Can a Stihl Farm Boss mill at only 4HP??? 

I was also thinking of creating a prtable mill (similar to alaskin mill) with a Four stroke 5HP motor. Any body ever try this??? (much cheaper than a good power head)


----------



## BobL (Jun 15, 2007)

banderso said:


> Can a Stihl Farm Boss mill at only 4HP???



Yes, slowly, using a sharp properly angled chain and a short bar
Good luck


----------



## zopi (Jun 15, 2007)

That's what I'll be using for the moment..it will be slow though..you'll be wanting a bigger saw pretty quick..


----------



## Woodie (Jun 15, 2007)

Check with a guy named lakeside53...he's a topnotch stihl tech. if I recall correctly (and there's a very good chance I don't!), he said the design of the saw did not lend itself to milling.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 15, 2007)

If by Farm Boss you mean 029.. don't... unless it's realy small wood like 6-8 inch... and even then the saw isn't built to take the stress of milling (continous max HP). If you do, remember to detune it to about 75-80% of max HP...


If you're talking about and 041 Farm Boss, that's a different equation and will work well in a small wood mill.


----------



## stonykill (Jun 18, 2007)

it will if its an 029, but it will be REAL slow. The 029 is a 54 cc saw, and really doesn't have much torque, and thats what you want to mill. My 031 at 48 cc's will out mill an 029 all day long. For the record, I have milled with an 029, 16 inch yellow birch. It worked, is still alive, but I don't recommend it>>>>>>>>


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2007)

If you go four stroke I'd get a used 16 to 24 hp vertical shaft lawn mower engine, then you would have plenty of power. Steve


----------



## banderso (Jun 18, 2007)

*Blade speed or Torque*

What is more important, blade speed or Torque?


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 20, 2007)

Torque and horsepower, you could get the up to speed with 2hp but it wouldn't do you any good. Steve


----------

